# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  "Nëna i Shkruan Djalit të Saj në Mërgim"

## Fatrii

Nje nene i shkruan djalit te saj ne mergim qe e kishte harruar nenen e tij duke u mashtruar pas nje vajze ne nje vend te huaj. 

Me dorën që më dridhet po të shkruaj këto rreshta. Eh, sa vjet kisha pa shkruar! Por dashuria për fëmijën kthen edhe malet përmbys. Çdo shkronjë e kësaj letre peshon një mal malli. Jam nëna jote bir, të cilën me përkëdhelje thërrisje dikur mamush, e rendje të më puthje me dashuri në faqe duke thënë me zërin e ëmbël: Ti je nëna më e mirë në botë. 


Ku je ? 

Ku je ti ëndërr e mërguar 
në çskuta ke ndaluar vallë 
A gjete dot çkishe kërkuar 
atje ku je a ndjehet mall? 

Me krahët e shpresës fluturove 
zemra e vuajtur nuk njohu frikë 
Lotin dhe syrit sia tregove 
Dhimbja në shpirt filloj të mbij. 

Kaloi një vit, dy, tre, sot katër 
E minuti i pritjes kaq ngadalë shkon 
Nëna që le të re, të qeshur 
Mbi flokët e saj sot ka rënë borë. 

Çdo dallëndyshe që shikon 
Është syri im bir, të kërkon 
Çdo pikë shiu që bie mbi qerpik 
Është loti i mallit që më zhurit. 

Ku je ti lulja e gëzimit 
Ku je, o prehja e shpirtit tim 
Sa larg ke shkuar që dot smë flet 
Vetëm një fjalë qoftë keq a mirë?! 

Në ke gabuar e sot ndien turp 
E dot sma thua jeta ime 
Dije se pritja pa përgjigje 
Rëndon sa bota mbi zemrën time. 

Gjithë pasuria e kësaj bote 
Nuk vlen për zemrën e një nëne 
Gjithçka që kisha do ta shpenzoja 
Të shihja një herë fytyrën tënde. 

Të puthja duart, ball, sy e gushë 
Të përkëdhelja flokët e zez, 
Të ngopem një herë me erën tënde 
Të të ndiej pranë pastaj të vdes! 



Nëna të pret dhe me stinët plaket. E nëse një ditë do të kthehesh e nuk do të më gjesh, dije se në çdo lule është buzëqeshja ime për ty e në çdo rreze dielli janë duart e mia që të përkëdhelin. 
Të puth me mall: 
Nëna jote.

----------


## hope31

u preka shume nga kjo qe ke sjelle, fatri

eshte nje realitet i hidhur, qe per fat te keq e perjetojne shume nena shqiptare

----------


## ildushja

Poezi shume e bukur, me renqethi mishin... shume e vertete..

----------


## RSHP

shume poezi shpirtrreqethese, kam qene vete emigrant rrugesh, i pashprese,
dhe e di sesa perpelitese eshte per vete emigrantin dhe prinderit(jo vetem nenat)
urime per poezine e bukur,

rezart

----------


## cikita

do doja shume mos ta kisha lexuar kete poezi po tani eshte e kote me trishtoi shume..mgjth shume domethenese dhe ka shprehur as me shume e as me pak ate qe ndjen cdo nene. 

gezuar dhe festat me qe ra fjala. 

cikita

----------


## Poeti

Fatrii,

Nje fakt i diteve tona i sjellur ne vargje. Megjith dhembjen qe ndjeva derisa e lexoja dua te te pergezoj per keto vargje kaq te ndjeshme!

----------


## selina_21

Shume Poezi e bukur...me pelqevi Shume..

----------


## besarti

wau... një poezi që të prek zemrën dhe shpirtin, të rënqethë tërë trupin.

----------


## jessi89

..smunda dot me e lexu pa u perlot...sa larg qe kemi shkuar,sa larg.
Kur nisem per ne shqiperi,qe pa zbrit nga avioni mendoj ndarjen e kthimit....eshte nje nga gjerat e ralla qe nuk e suportoj dot......a ata prinder qe jane me te miret ne bote,na riten me sakrifica dhe......mmm

----------


## Dorontina

[QUOTE=Fatrii]



Ku je ? 

Ku je ti ëndërr e mërguar 
në çskuta ke ndaluar vallë 
A gjete dot çkishe kërkuar 
atje ku je a ndjehet mall? 

[QUOTE]

atje ku je a ndihet malllllll......
Jo aspak ...mall ...vetem larje truni ...

shum prekse por realitet ...

----------


## happyTR

Gjithë pasuria e kësaj bote 
Nuk vlen për zemrën e një nëne 
Gjithçka që kisha do ta shpenzoja 
Të shihja një herë fytyrën tënde. 

Të puthja duart, ball, sy e gushë 
Të përkëdhelja flokët e zez, 
Të ngopem një herë me erën tënde 
Të të ndiej pranë pastaj të vdes! 


Keto dy strofa me kane prekur jashte mase shume mbi te gjitha per arsyen sepse mua sapo me la gjyshja ime e dashur dhe nuk munda te shkoja dhe tani me ka mbet peng. Keni shkruar nje poezi me verte te prekshme. Urimet e mia.

----------


## G....

duke lezuar keto poezi mu kujtua nje shoku im, atij i vdiq babai (ndjese paste) dhe ai nuk mundi ti qendronte afer ditet e fundit sepse ishte klandestin diku neper bote

me te vertete prekese

----------


## Darzana

Ku je ti lulja e gëzimit 
Ku je, o prehja e shpirtit tim 
Sa larg ke shkuar që dot s’më flet 
Vetëm një fjalë qoftë keq a mirë?! 

Në ke gabuar e sot ndien turp 
E dot s’ma thua jeta ime 
Dije se pritja pa përgjigje 
Rëndon sa bota mbi zemrën time. 

Gjithë pasuria e kësaj bote 
Nuk vlen për zemrën e një nëne 
Gjithçka që kisha do ta shpenzoja 
Të shihja një herë fytyrën tënde. 

Të puthja duart, ball, sy e gushë 
Të përkëdhelja flokët e zez, 
Të ngopem një herë me erën tënde 
Të të ndiej pranë pastaj të vdes! 
 Keto vargje jane shum prekese , qe shum nena perjetojne per femijet e tyre. POezia tjeter  eshte poashtu prekese qe shum mergimtar  humben   me te dashurit e tyre.Edhe kur kemi gezimin edhe kur kemi hidherimin nuk jemi me ta per te ndar se bashku.Une njera nga ato qe perjtova vdekjen e preinderve menjehere, pas ardhjes ketu ne usa, u martua i vetmi vella qe kam dhe aty nuk arrita te shkoi ,keshtu vdekjet dhe darsmat jane gati cdo vit apo ne te rrall. Eh ky eshte mergimi  mallkoft qoft. Suksese ty qe  shkrove kaq poezi te prekura por nje origjinalitet  per realitetin e hidhur te shqiptareve.

----------


## Do_dona

*Ne vendin tim*

Atje ku buron uji i paster, 
Ne gurren e kthjellet nder male,
Rriten me furi dhe dashuri,
Vajzat e bukura shqiptare.

Atje ku vallja hidhet pa nderpre,
Kur ka gezim konaku
Martohen djemte e bukur,
Me valimin e nje bajraku.

Atje ku zogu kendon kengen,
Me te bukur qe e din,
Ndoshta ma ka marrur mua,
Se shume e don Shqiperin.

Atje ku cdo gje vlene,
Dhe nuk ka te pershkruar,
Dua tash atje te jem,
Se jam permalluar.

Atje dua te pushoj pak,
Te cmallem nga merzija,
Se atje ne cdo kohe,
Rrine kujtimet e mia.

----------


## Do_dona

*Hije ne Atdheun tim*

Sa here eca
Ty te mbajta ne shpirte
Dhe te kujtova
Por ti;
A me harrove?
Apo jam per ty
Hije e jotja
Qe vij dhe shkoj
Ne kohera te ndryshme.

Me ty eca 
Me ballin hapur
Duke i treguar botes
Se jam nga zemra e jote
Qe me ben krenare
E mer rit emrin
Me trimeri
Nder
Dhe besnikeri.

A me kujton
Kur isha tek ti
Qe te deshta shume
Dhe lotet me dolen
Me rrodhen 
Dhe ty te lagen
Kur ta ktheva shpinden
Qe te mbetem hije per ty
E ti per mua;
Vlera me e madhe 
Ne kete bote.

----------


## mondishall

Vargje zemre qe prekin e ngrohin dhe me te ftohtin shpirt njeriu.

----------


## gjilan55

i lumi ai qe merr bekimin e nenes.i mjeri ai qe e detyron nenen ta mallkoj.

----------


## alda09

Harram e pacin qumeshtin e nenes ata qe rendin pas buzeve te kuqe e s'kujtohen per ate qe i ka dale shpirti nga hundet per ta rritur"NENE"

----------


## Fatrii

*Ti zgjohesh nga gjumi
dhe s'mendon per mua,
c'do dite mirmengjes 
tjeterkujt i thua

Si shume nete te tjera
mbreme kam qare me lot,
se c'kane ne zemra njerezit 
e din vec nje Zot .

Ne enderr vij ngadale
i mbyll syte e tua,
prape naten e mire
tjeterkujt i thua.

Me zemer te coptuar 
te kujtoj ne heshtje,
si me ke harruar ?
sikur nuk me njefshe !!*

----------


## Fatrii

*Ku je vellau im ?? se me dogji merzia,,
neper dhe te huaj po te shkon Rinia
Ktheje o Zot i im se mallin smund ta shuaj
ndoshta sikur ne,  qan ne vend te huaj.

Porsi une dhe Nenes, syte mbeten nga dera
a do kthehet Vllai,atehere vjen Pranvera,,,

Kurbet i zi dhe i mallkuar,plage e madhe , fat mizori
Ja moren djalin nga krahet e Nenes, 
Ja Shkulen Zemren nga Kraharori.

Dhe rruges kur eci, njerzit me shikojne
me vjen turp se dhimbjen, ne sy po ma lexojne
keto mure te shkreta i ka kaplluar trishtimi
Ah zemren tone pa shprese e vrau kjo rruge Mergimi.

As lutje as pergjerime nuk po te kthejne dot
Edhe jeta ime po me duket kot,
O rruge mergimi vellain tim e bere skllav ne rruget e tua
mallkuar qofsh kurbet i zi, mohove Zotin, Nenen dhe Mua !!*

----------

